
‘We Need to Break Her Down’: Three Women Allege Harassment at Tech Startup - tempsy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-18/-we-need-to-break-her-down-three-women-allege-harassment-at-tech-startup
======
jelliclesfarm
That’s an interesting phrase ‘to break someone down’...I have heard it at
least three times in my recent memory. One was said to me and twice, I heard
others say about their employees(don’t know their genders).

I asked one of them why they would say that..and..paraphrasing..they said
that’s how it’s done in the military..and then the person asked me if I have
seen Full Metal Jacket. At that point, I pretended that the cheese platter was
calling me and drifted away.

